# RIP Bandit



## Crystalballl (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't have it in me to write a long message right now about what happened. But just wanted to let u all know that we lost Bandit last night. 

I'm completely devastated. That little guy was my heart! I am really scared for Holly and how she'll adjust to being on her own. They were extremely attached. Any suggestions would be appreciated. (Getting another rabbit is not an option at this time. I'm due on the 25th, and don't have time to do that at this time unfortunately)

Bandit will be sadly missed. He brought me more joy then he'll ever know. Always put a smile on my face and made me laugh. 

RIP My baby boy. 



Crystal


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm sorry Crystal. It's devastating to lose someone that you love that much.

As for Holly, try to give her lots of company, maybe, if she won't chew it, a cuddly toy to snuggle with. If she saw his body she might be more accepting of what happened.

When Sweep lost Sunshine, after a while, we moved him around to give him a new stimulus and something to interest him, so maybe in a couple of weeks you could do something similar, somehow, with Holly. 

I truly am sorry for your loss.

RIP Bandit.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Flashy. I am going to try and find her a stuffed animal or something today. We brought Bandit home, and put him in with her. She didn't really go near him, but she saw him. We left him there for a little bit.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2008)

That probably means she knew he was dead and that he smelt funny and different, so she should understand where he has gone, which will help her.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry about Bandit! My advice would be just to spend a lot of time with Holly which will help both you as you go through your grieving period. My heart goes out to you & Holly.


----------



## polly (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry Crystal 

Binky free Bandit :rainbow:


----------



## Marietta (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for Bandit! Losing a heart bunny is unbearable. Poor Holly shall need extra care and company now, but I believe thatshe'll also make you feel a bit better with her presence. Having an empty place is even worse. 

April has started off badly...

Marietta


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Crystal. RIP Bandit, you'll be missed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry about Bandit.


----------



## f_j (Apr 9, 2008)

I know I already told you this, but I'm so very sorry about Bandit. He was such a special bunny. Rest in peace little guy :rainbow:


----------



## Gabby (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP bandit

I'm sorry for your very sudden loss, and with such horrible timing. But then things never seem to happen at the "right time"

I too allow the house mates to see the body after passing, my bun Ginger lost her house mate last year, she was very quiet and sullen for about 3 weeks, i paid her extra attention and just gave her stuff that made her extra comfortable.

Tessa and Thumper are still in their loss period having lost their mum last thursday. Thumper sniffed her mumthen bugged her eyes and moved away from her. Tessa sniffed her mum and proceeded to groom her. they have been very quiet for a few days, but starting to come out a bit, they both are dealing with their loss differently. 



I hope your Holly adjusts ok, but i'm sure she will be sullen for a little while. 

I'm I feel for the both of you, hugs--Gabby


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Crystal 

Sleep peacefully Bandit

Cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 9, 2008)

Binky Free at the Bridge Bandit.:rainbow:

You will be missed so much by your Mommie, Daddy and your Bunny Girl Friend Holly.

I'm so sorry Crystal.

Love 

Susan and all of Bandits Cousins:angelandbunny:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Bandit, Crystal. You are in my thoughts. I know how bad this is to go through.

RIP Bandit sweetie:rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this sudden loss of Bandit.  

Binky Free Bandit Boy. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish I had an answer for you to help Holly. 

I'm so sorry about Bandit


----------



## Haley (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Crystal, I saw this title and my heart just dropped. I know how special he was to you. Im so so sorry.

For Holly, I know you have a lot on your plate but she will need you now. Getting her a stuffed animal about his size will help too.

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

Rest in peace sweet angelboy. You were so loved. :bunnyangel:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 10, 2008)

[align=left]I'm so sorry. He was a cute bunny and he will be missed. I've always wanted a "moo-cow lop" like he was. [/align]


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! 

It happened so fast and sudden it's very hard to deal with. I miss him like crazy. He even got worst right in the vet's office. He had Ecunili (sp?) and his neck was twisting worst and worst each day. It happened in a matter of days. The meds he was on wasn't cutting it. The next treatment option would've cost me $500, which at this point in time I couldn't do. Not with a baby on the way (any day now). So we had to let him go. I think he knew it was his time, he just laid there in his carrier very peacefully. I was with him the entire time. It was one of the hardest decisions I think I've ever had to make. And in the back of my mind the entire time was how Holly was going to deal with it. She has NEVER been alone. She came from a breeder with lots of bunnies to being with Bandit. But she seems to be adjusting pretty well. 

I am going to bring her in to the dining room and make a little pen for her for now so she can be with me all the time. EventuallyI would like her back in her room that we made for her here at our new place, but for now I want her close. So hopefully by this weekend she will have something close to us. 

I pulled out some old toys and stuff that I've had put away for quite some time to give her and she seems to be enjoying that. She's eating, not as much as she use to, but atleast she's still eating. I just can't stop worrying about her. 

Devastated and Missing Her Baby Boy,

Crystal


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

:hug:It sounds like you are doing all the right things for Holly.

You know where I am.

x


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Crystal. :hug:

I think moving Holly out to be with you is a great idea. It should help keep her from being as lonely.

Binky free Bandit, you're in a better place now.

:rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm terribly sorry to hear about Bandit, Crystal  He will be missed greatly. Poor Holly, I'm glad she has a loving owner to make her feel better! I'm glad that she's playing with her toys some...


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks!

Hopefully Susan (Sooska) will be visiting me tomorrow and will help me make a temporary pen for Holly to stay in for a little while in here with us. 

Thankfully she's eating. She ate her pumpkin I gave her today and ate her veggies. She's actually not taking it too badly, I think I'm more worried about her then I need to be. But I can't get her off my mind. I think I'm taking it harder then she is.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 11, 2008)

Well Susan (Sooska) came over today and helped me make an awesome Pen for Holly in my dining room. Holly hung out in her litterbox for a while, but then ventured over in to her Cottontail Cottage (where she loves to be). Gonna take her a while to come around, but I'm really happy with the results.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Crystal, I was glad that i could help. I'm sure Holly is missing her "Love" Bandit alot. But now that she is in your dining room and will be able to hear you & Chris talk and see you I bet she comes around to be a much friendlier Bunny. I think she'll end up loving her new home.

She really is the sweetest little bunny. I was holding her for quite some time to. I think she was a little afraid but she did settle down.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww I hope she likes her new setup. Looks nice to me. Great work guys!

PoorHolly must be really scared without her buddy. Give her kisses from me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 12, 2008)

Aw, I'm glad Susan came to help you out, how sweet.

Give Holly a nose rub and kiss from me!

Can I just say? That dining room is absolutely gorgeous?!!!!! Wow, gorgeous. I'm envious now. Great job on the cage, guys, that is huge!


----------



## f_j (Apr 13, 2008)

Holly's new setup looks great! I bet that will help her a lot, being around you all of the time. She's such a cutie


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks so much. I was a little afraid to how Holly would react to it, because she hasn't really been "caged" in a long time. They've had a room. But she seems to be adjusting. She still spends a lot of time in her cottage, although she's always loved her cottage, so its nothing really new to see her sitting in there. I'm just glad she's around to see and hear ppl all the time. 

Bandit got buried in our backyard. My Mother in law went and found me a really nice Rock to write his name and stuff on. Still gotta do that, so he'll always be around us now. I sure do miss that little guy!! 

Crystal


----------



## Flashy (Apr 13, 2008)

That's an ACE set up! Lucky Holly. I'm glad she is adjusting. I am sure she will come to love it


----------



## Jenk (Apr 13, 2008)

:bigtears:I am so sorry for your loss, Crystal. 

May Bandit binky through lush, yummy flower-filled meadows. :rainbow:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks so much!

Everyday is getting a little easier, although it's still very hard. Everytime I look at Holly I feel bad that she's now by herself. But I think she's adjusting well. 

Crystal


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm glad it's getting a tiny bit easier each day for you, Crystal:hug:. It's hard. I know with Angel, that was so hard. I still can't believe how hard it was.

Poor little Holly. How is she with the stuffie? Does it seem like it's helped any?


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea I didn't take losing him very easily. Not something I wanted to go through when I have like 2 weeks left of my pregnancy. Think that made it even harder. Because I had the peace of mind that when the baby was here, they had eachother for company when I didn't have the time to spend with them for the first little bit. Now Holly's alone, so I'm going to try my best to make time for her as much as I can. Although she really is anti-social...

Holly doesn't like the stuffy. He scares her, I think LOL So I've moved it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, this is a bad time for you to have to go through this. I'm so sorry, hon. I'm also sorry she doesn't like the stuffie. Maybe you could try it again in a couple days and see if her reaction is any different? I think this is a bit gross, but some rub the stuffie on the deceased bun before giving it to the other bun, so they have the scent to help them. Not sure if you did that, but I don't know I could even do that:?.

Please feel free to pm me if you need to talk, okay?


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 15, 2008)

Crystal I am so sorry for your loss. 

Luckily you have another to love and "another' on the way.. Feel for you, and hope that you are continued to beblessed with more love.

Life,as I see it, isabout having the "opportunity" to lovetosomething, so you have been blessed and I am SURE, your Bun knew this.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Angel & Juliew. 

No I didn't rub the stuffy on Bandit. I couldn't do that. I couldn't even bring him in the house, I had someone else put him in the room with Holly. I can try giving her back her stuffy in a day or two. We'll see if she likes it any better then.


----------



## Jenk (Apr 15, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> ...Life,as I see it, isabout having the "opportunity" to lovetosomething, so you have been blessed and I am SURE, your Bun knew this.


We hurt so deeply over the loss of a furry loved one because we love so deeply, always remaining vulnerable to suchpain. But if we weren't vulnerable to it, we could never love so deeply. It's a Catch-22. :?

Even though I can still get teary-eyed over the loss of my sweet kitten, Savannah, five years ago, I see my (and everyone's) ability to love so deeply as a blessing_._ And the love that I once bestowed upon Savannah is now lavished upon my current brood, including two sweet bunnies. 

Love deeply; hurt deeply; love deeply once again. And so the cycle continues....


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh Crystal I am just seeing about Bandit now - I am so sorry. He was such a lovely little man 

I love what you and Susan did for Holly. Poor girl must miss her boy, but at least now she can be near you.

thinking of you

Jan


----------

